# Are there coathooks in viewliner roomettes



## Dande (Sep 28, 2019)

On the Silver meteor and Silver Star and can you fit 21 inch carry ins in the storage area? Trying to figure my packing strategy. Husband can carry his suit Jacket if there's someplace to hang it. Trip is almost here so my questions will stop soon


----------



## jis (Sep 28, 2019)

Dande said:


> On the Silver meteor and Silver Star and can you fit 21 inch carry ins in the storage area? Trying to figure my packing strategy. Husband can carry his suit Jacket if there's someplace to hang it. Trip is almost here so my questions will stop soon


Yes, there are places for hanging things like jackets and suits. You also get two hangers to hang your clothes on.

A 21" should fit in the cubby hole above the door on the side that the commode/sink is.


----------



## dande (Sep 28, 2019)

jis said:


> Yes, there are places for hanging things like jackets and suits. You also get two hangers to hang your clothes on.
> 
> A 21" should fit in the cubby hole above the door on the side that the commode/sink is.


Thanks can you fit 2 21 inch bags up there?


----------



## Barb Stout (Sep 28, 2019)

I forget if it was the SWC or LSL (or both), but there are hooks, although they are collapsed against the wall and you have to push them down to hook anything on them.


----------



## jis (Sep 28, 2019)

dande said:


> Thanks can you fit 2 21 inch bags up there?


I am not sure. I have placed a single 21" and a smaller bag there but never two 21"s. Maybe someone else who has can chime in.


----------



## AG1 (Sep 28, 2019)

Yes, you have to be able to lift your bags over your head too reach the storage cubby hole.


----------



## pennyk (Sep 28, 2019)

I travel alone and my 21" rolling duffle fits nicely on the shelf next to larger seat. I am fairly short and am not inclined to try to lift my bag into the cubby. I routinely use the hangers for my outerwear. If you need more hangers, ask your SCA.


----------



## Qapla (Sep 28, 2019)

Perhaps this will help:





https://content.amtrak.com/content/www-media/train_tour/viewliner/viewliner.html


----------



## Dakota 400 (Sep 28, 2019)

pennyk said:


> I am fairly short and am not inclined to try to lift my bag into the cubby. I routinely use the hangers for my outerwear. If you need more hangers, ask your SCA.



This is helpful information. There is no way that I could get a piece of luggage of any size into that cubby hole. I had thought thought that the SCA had any extra hangers to offer. Extra hangers during a Summer Amtrak trip probably would not be needed. But, during a Winter trip, having an additional one or two would be appreciated. The closest would be tight with clothes, but that's OK for awhile.


----------



## bratkinson (Sep 28, 2019)

I use a 21" airline size carry on and a black 'gym bag' when I travel. The 21" bag fits under either seat in a roomette after removing my laptop and hanging clothing and anything else I will need during the trip. The gym bag sits on the shelf opposite the toilet in a Viewliner roomette, and on the 'step' in a Superliner.


----------



## Sauve850 (Sep 28, 2019)

dande said:


> Thanks can you fit 2 21 inch bags up there?


Yes you can. Lots of room up there.


----------



## AG1 (Sep 29, 2019)

Dande said:


> On the Silver meteor and Silver Star and can you fit 21 inch carry ins in the storage area? Trying to figure my packing strategy. Husband can carry his suit Jacket if there's someplace to hang it. Trip is almost here so my questions will stop soon



Here is the ViewLiner luggage storage cubby


----------



## dande (Sep 29, 2019)

AG1 said:


> Here is the ViewLiner luggage storage cubby
> View attachment 15038


Thanks very helpful


----------



## Qapla (Sep 29, 2019)

To see where the luggage storage is that AG1 posted a pic of, on the same view in the virtual tour click on the "info" link on the right of the and you can see where that compartment is located.


----------



## Dakota 400 (Sep 29, 2019)

AG1 said:


> Here is the ViewLiner luggage storage cubby
> View attachment 15038



Lots of room, but one has to be able to get the luggage up there and down from there safely. Some of us cannot do so anymore.


----------



## bratkinson (Sep 29, 2019)

And now, for lesson learned the 'hard way'....

Don't put anything smaller than a suit case in that cubby. I left behind two compressible pillows several years ago. They must have rolled or slid out of sight. 

I've never used the cubby since.


----------



## Qapla (Sep 29, 2019)

That is what a "checklist" is for ... if you can remember to use the list



However, I fully understand not wanting to leave anything behind again so never using that space. You walk right under it looking down where you are walking - not above your head as you exit the room.


----------



## Rasputin (Sep 30, 2019)

The overnight storage bin in a viewliner roomette is approximately 21 inches deep, 16 inches tall and 35 and a half inches wide. However as you can see in AG1's photo, there is a railing which is designed to keep things in the bin. In order to fit luggage into the bin the luggage has to clear the railing and a ceiling light fixture. In my experience a bag which is 12 inches thick will just clear the opening. A bag thicker than that is questionable.


----------

